# Stargate news!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Check this out:

http://www.cinescape.com/0/editoria...tion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=35086

Looks like the original producer and director (Dean Devlin & Rolland Emmerich) of the feature film want to make 2 more sequels. If any of you own the Stargate movie on DVD, you probably have heard during the running commentary how they hated the direction the TV show went which caused a riff between them and the studio.

Apparently, they have had 2 more scripts done for quite some time now. All of the original actors want to participate. It looks like they will completely ignore the TV series. Should be interesting.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I liked where SG-1 has gone (except for the X-fileish government conspiracy crap)...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Same here...

I guess Stargate will be similar to The Highlander. You know...where the second movie never happened in the Highlander Universe?

See ya
Tony


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

haha-what do you mean second movie-the whole series, tv and films has such an incredible lack of continuity that after the first film, i couldn't watch any of them-(i did walk out of the second film when zeist came up)-i can suspend my disbelief on almost anything AS LONG AS THE SHOW STAYS TRUE TO IT'S INTERNAL LOGIC!!!!


----------

